# A Question for Single People



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

To anyone here who's single, divorced, widowed, or who may find themselves single in the future, how much weight would you assign to a new partner's like or dislike of Classical Music? There are singles websites where you can find other golfers and I see advertisements constantly where you can be very specific about your hobbies and interests and search the same. I've also read posts here where people claim to have to listen secretively to their music or when their significant others isn't around. I know for me, a woman who loved both golf and classical music would be of huge importance if I were ever looking for another relationship. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

a few thoughts from me

Listening to classical music and enjoying it, is something that only needs my full attention.

to tell the truth, I do not really need anybody else when listenig to music

of course I would never listen secretly, that's against my free will and spirit

but I do not think that a partner's like or dislike of classical music must be of great weight.

Now, regarding golf, is it this game that using clubs we try to hit balls into a series of holes 
on a course (using as few strokes as possible)?


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I can't afford to be that picky and am not looking for a mirror image of myself.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Comment deleted and the grounds that Morimur has not been single for almost 3 years now — feels like 10.

:tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Interesting question, looking back, mutual interests have never been a deal breaker in any of the relationships I've left behind. Even if I would not mind it, shared "hobbies" would not be be any of the qualities I'd be looking for in a mate! 
When I was a kid, one of the things I feared most about adulthood was becoming a spitting image of the (then) middle aged couples one often saw in the rural area where grew up, sweet little people that dressed in the same beige nuance, shared one "outside the home" family hobby (like folk dancing) and gardening (I'm still slightly afraid of folk dancers! They are like the "Borg" of the cultural scene ).

/ptr


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

While my music collection is very eclectic I cant say a love of classical music or a hate for it is a deal maker or breaker for me. People like what they like. Though most rap and heavy metal is a deal breaker for me....ick. It would be nice to find someone who loves classical music as well. I have similar feelings as green mamba.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> I can't afford to be that picky and am not looking for a mirror image of myself.


why you can not afford to be that picky?

you do not seem to have any spiritual disadvantage


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I probably will be single in a few months. But it would be cool if I could share my love of classical music. Right now I'm focusing on sharing that with my beautiful daughter.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I think it generally a mistake to want your partner to share all your interests, but I easily understand that when your interests consume a fair amount of your free time it is natural to hope some of those could be shared.

If music is that strong with you, one dynamic which can soon become irritating is when a partner is as keen on music as you are, but their joy is music which really irritates you. Ex: they love show music and lounge singers to bits and would then be playing / listening to _a lot_ of that, and that is exactly the music which you do not care to hear under any circumstances

If you both love something the other does not at all, and that love is music, and sound so pervasive, the ultimate solution is the large abode and this policy / arrangement: "you get the east wing for your stuff and I get the west wing for my stuff, and the central section of the place is our neutral meeting ground." This also works well for visual art in the home where there is a similar disparity in taste between the couple.

If you have some interest not shared, it is nearly a relief to learn a potential partner has some interest of their own which they are happy to pursue on their own: otherwise, the time one spends on their interest will be resented by the other, where if that partner has their own interest which they happily pursue on their own, it is a healthy 'equalizer.'

I'd say, look for your partner for the most primary of reasons first, then way down the line hope they like to play golf, and otherwise get your private listening area ready -- classical music consumers = 3% of the population, not really a good determining factor for selecting a partner, I think 

Whenever I hear one of a newly forming couple say, "We share _all_ the same interests," I think "Uh-oh," because often it is the differences and not the similarities that make and keep the significant other of continual (long-term) interest.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

My ex husband hated all the music I liked and never missed an opportunity to be rude about it. He always used to say that if we were burgled there was no way the intruders would bother taking any of my CDs because they were so worthless! Listening 'in secret' wasn't really a problem, since if he wasn't at work he was out drinking and socialising, while I was home with the baby. I'm not looking for anyone now, because if I was it would be a 'can't afford to be picky' scenario and I would rather be on my own than with someone unsuitable. Where does music fit into the idea of suitability? Hard to say really. Compatibility is about more than just sharing hobbies, and I've shared a hobby with people I certainly wouldn't want to be physically intimate with. When I look back at my marriage, what hurt was not the fact that he didn't like the music but the fact that he had such withering contempt for it, and for pretty much everything else about me. That contemptuous attitude (plus the drinking) was what killed the relationship: had he been easygoing and tolerant in spite of the differences between us, there would have been no problem. Apart from the drinking.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Rap would be a deal breaker for me as well. Apart from that I am willing to compromise and let my partner listen to whatever he likes, and I would accompany him to concerts if he would like me to. I would expect him to do the same for me.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't foresee another relationship, so it's not an issue.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

albertfallickwang said:


> I probably will be single in a few months.


Planning ahead, eh? Good luck in the future :tiphat:

The only thing I'd find troublesome is if my partner never read -- that happens alarmingly often: they sometimes even boast about it! I am ready to let the other factors fluctuate.. for now!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

ptr said:


> (I'm still slightly afraid of folk dancers! They are like the "Borg" of the cultural scene ).
> 
> /ptr


I'd better not ask you to tea then. Be afraid - be very afraid!!! :lol:


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Definitely. My future man won't have to like every piece of music that I like, but he will need an open mind about a big chunk of it. My immediate family members only have a couple of select pieces that they like, and are very closed-minded. For me, that won't work for a long-term relationship. People who are closed-minded about music tend to be closed-minded about most other things in life, and that's a killer.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

marinasabina said:


> Definitely. My future man won't have to like every piece of music that I like, but he will need an open mind about a big chunk of it. My immediate family members only have a couple of select pieces that they like, and are very closed-minded. For me, that won't work for a long-term relationship. People who are closed-minded about music tend to be closed-minded about most other things in life, and that's a killer.


Amen amen! on point.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Being single is a way of life for me. Were there ever to be a relationship (yeah, right...), appreciation of classical music would be important as I would want us to share our enthusiasm for particular works and recordings and go to concerts together.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I'd better not ask you to tea then. Be afraid - be very afraid!!! :lol:


Sure You would, I will always serve tea (milk, scones and cucumber sandies on hand), I'd just serve You seated in the iron cage I always have at hand... :kiss:

/ptr


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Many factors come into play in choice of a partner but I would say musical taste is way down the list. It is trivial. I don't even know what my wife's music is apart from one or two CDs I have spotted. One was Lonnie Donegan. Another was an Irish (?) band called the Chieftains. All my music is classical. We have an unspoken understanding that we do not impose our music on the other. By coincidence, a few minutes ago she came upstairs to say she is going out walking, meaning she will be out of the house for about two hours. This gives me opportunity to use the stereo with speakers. When she is indoors, I use headphones.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

scratchgolf said:


> To anyone here who's single, divorced, widowed, or who may find themselves single in the future, how much weight would you assign to a new partner's like or dislike of Classical Music?


Just thinking about this one. I'll be single if I last longer than my wife. If that happened, I'd likely remarry within two or three years. I'm positive I wouldn't give music any weight at all; there are way too many other factors that I find much more significant.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I was single until 1999 (age 42) except for a few short dating relationships. Loving classical music was totally not on the list of requirements for my future soul mate. When I finally met her, it turned out she could appreciate the likes of Bach, Mozart and Mendelssohn, but not e.g. Wagner or Mahler. Does not matter, we share listening to what we both like (such as the aforementioned, as well as e.g. Pink Floyd, Dire Straits, Kate Bush, David Sylvian), and have our own separate listening times for things the other does not appreciate.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd say that classical music isn't the number 1 deal maker or breaker, but it possibly is number 2 or 3. It's not just a hobby, it's my career. If a potential partner tells me that I should stop playing flute or teaching so that he's not bothered, that's a problem. I'm not going to marry a man who has little clue what it all means to me, or feels he has to fake interest to stay together. Nothing bothers me more than insincere or half-hearted interest. Likewise, I want to appreciate what my husband will love too, even if it's a career or hobby I'd never do myself.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

shared interests are the icing on the cake but not my immediate concern ... there are plenty of classical music afficionados that I would be happy never to meet 

of course, not a single one frequents this site :lol:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

scratchgolf said:


> To anyone here who's single, divorced, widowed, or who may find themselves single in the future, how much weight would you assign to a new partner's like or dislike of Classical Music?


Quite a lot.

I'm still waiting for Marschallin to ask me out ...


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

^^^^ can you afford it? I can't see her going Dutch with you!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I place a HUGE emphasis on this; I NEED LOTS of elbow room and don't want anyone underfoot. I like to be able to do things on my own. I don't want a second shadow!


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

Honestly, it doesn't rank very highly. I've gone on dates with some really horrible people with a sincere love of classical music; I've dated some really lovely people who don't have a clue about it. The simple fact is, human experience is so vast, that for every interest out there there are a dozen more you will never even have the time to pursue.

Besides, it will be too hard to find another person who would appreciate my strip routine to Ligeti's _Désordre_ again.


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

The musical taste isn't important - if she has a really hot bod. Otherwise it could be a problem. Because I really don't want to cut back to under 100 concerts a year. It's really hard to do less than 130.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Radames said:


> The musical taste isn't important - if she has a really hot bod.


Agreed. The body trumps musical taste every time.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^^ can you afford it? I can't see her going Dutch with you!


It would be interesting to see how everything would work out.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> ^^^^ can you afford it? I can't see her going Dutch with you!


It's okay, I'll win when I make her compensate me financially every time she wants to blare (or should I say, _Blair_?) Shostakovich's 7th. :tiphat:


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I am single and always will be, I'm afraid. If I did find someone, they'd have to understand that I need my "alone time" for music or whatever.

I've lived with family members who marveled at my ability to compose music, then monopolized my time so that I couldn't write. They had no clue that writing down all those notes (this was before computers, MIDI and Finale) took time and concentration. Oh well ... it got better once I got away from them.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Skilmarilion said:


> Quite a lot.
> 
> I'm still waiting for Marschallin to ask me out ...


These internet romance things rarely work out.

I bet most of the people here don't even look like their picture!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

amfortas said:


> These internet romance things rarely work out.
> 
> I bet most of the people here don't even look like their picture!


That's probably a good thing, unless you are an objectum-sexual who dates musical symbols.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Most important criteria is she must love or like my daughter Izzy. She is my life. This is more important than whether or not she likes classical music.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Definitely is a huge plus and a turn on! But there are other things we might have in common too, like a sense of humor, general chemistry, love of literature, intellectual curiosity, sensitivity.

I haven't been on a date in over half a year, and haven't been in a relationship in 2 and a half, but I may go on a date tomorrow with someone who fits some of my criteria, and enjoys playing piano. Wish me luck!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't care very much. Of course it would be an exciting plus, since I don't know too many people in person who like classical music at all, but I don't require it. For the most part, my love of classical music is a solitary thing. I prefer to listen with headphones than play music out loud, and when I do play music out loud it tends to be of the non-classical variety. As long as they weren't insulting or entirely dismissive about it, I would be fine.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

clavichorder said:


> Definitely is a huge plus and a turn on! But there are other things we might have in common too, like a sense of humor, general chemistry, love of literature, intellectual curiosity, sensitivity.
> 
> I haven't been on a date in over half a year, and haven't been in a relationship in 2 and a half, but I may go on a date tomorrow with someone who fits some of my criteria, and enjoys playing piano. Wish me luck!


OMG clavichorder best of luck you got this bro!!!

If the first date goes well, then on the second date you should invite her home for some piano four hands, if you know what I mean


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

SeptimalTritone said:


> OMG clavichorder best of luck you got this bro!!!
> 
> If the first date goes well, then on the second date you should invite her home for some piano four hands, if you know what I mean


Or invite her over for a little pizzicato, if you know what I mean. Wait, I don't even know what I mean.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'd say that classical music isn't the number 1 deal maker or breaker, but it possibly is number 2 or 3. It's not just a hobby, it's my career. If a potential partner tells me that I should stop playing flute or teaching so that he's not bothered, that's a problem. I'm not going to marry a man who has little clue what it all means to me, or feels he has to fake interest to stay together. Nothing bothers me more than insincere or half-hearted interest. Likewise, I want to appreciate what my husband will love too, even if it's a career or hobby I'd never do myself.


Idealism is so precious . . . until one experiences reality. :tiphat: :tiphat: :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

In practice, one doesn't weigh up the pros and cons - one just* loves*. Attitude is everything. Reality may dash one's hopes sometimes, but it's still best to keep one's idealism, I think. If cynicism takes over, then, like Hamlet, a person is left with nothing but despair:

*Oh, that this too, too sullied flesh would melt,
Thaw, and resolve itself into a dew,
Or that the Everlasting had not fixed
His canon 'gainst self-slaughter! O God, God!
How weary, stale, flat, and unprofitable
Seem to me all the uses of this world!
Fie on 't, ah fie! 'Tis an unweeded garden
That grows to seed. Things rank and gross in nature
Possess it merely. *


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> Definitely is a huge plus and a turn on! But there are other things we might have in common too, like a sense of humor, general chemistry, love of literature, intellectual curiosity, sensitivity.
> 
> I haven't been on a date in over half a year, and haven't been in a relationship in 2 and a half, but I may go on a date tomorrow with someone who fits some of my criteria, and enjoys playing piano. Wish me luck!


I wish you the very best of luck, clavichorder. Enjoy yourself - relax - and have a fabulous time! :tiphat:


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

And don't tell her you love her on the first date. That's 2nd date material.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

scratchgolf said:


> And don't tell her you love her on the first date. That's 2nd date material.


Don't believe him Clavichorder! That is run away as fast as you can psycho-stalker material!!!!!


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

scratchgolf said:


> And don't tell her you love her on the first date. That's 2nd date material.


O.O what are you talking about? why wait for the second date. Just tell them when they catch you rummaging through their underwear drawer. (I hope you all can sense the sacrasam in THIS comment). Honestly dont do any of that.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

SarahNorthman said:


> O.O what are you talking about? why wait for the second date. Just tell them when they catch you rummaging through their underwear drawer. (I hope you all can sense the sacrasam in THIS comment). Honestly dont do any of that.


I was thinking more along the lines of a full on "Swingers Meltdown".


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

scratchgolf said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of a full on "Swingers Meltdown".


hmmm I've never heard of that.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

brotagonist said:


> I place a HUGE emphasis on this; I NEED LOTS of elbow room and don't want anyone underfoot. I like to be able to do things on my own. I don't want a second shadow!





QuietGuy said:


> I am single and always will be, I'm afraid. If I did find someone, they'd have to understand that I need my "alone time" for music or whatever.


I honestly don't understand how someone looking to date would NOT understand this simple fact.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

SiegendesLicht said:


> I honestly don't understand how someone looking to date would NOT understand this simple fact.


If you take those two statements at face value (and overlook the highly defensive tone of the first one) most people would indeed understand and accept those sentiments. However, what I've noticed with men who are highly protective of their alone time (and it does seem to be men who feel this way, though there may be women too) is that they are hypersensitive to and resentful of any and all encroachment into their girlfriend-free time. Brotagonist's post reminded me of the attitude of one such ex-boyfriend, who after a few rocky months, declared that he only wanted to see me once a fortnight! Nor was this a devious way of dumping me, as he seemed genuinely surprised when I said that this arrangement wasn't acceptable and that I was leaving. Sixteen years on we're still good friends, and I'm not surprised that at 47 he has never married nor had a live-in girlfriend. Under most normal circumstances few relationship can flourish under such self-imposed restrictions, and most women asked to accept such measly slivers of time will regard it as an affront and walk away with no regrets.

It is of course possible that two people desiring solitude could work out a mutually satisfactory arrangement. But when the underlying attitude is 'I want to see you only when I want to see you,and woe betide you if you ring me up at any other time' then any intimate relationship is obviously doomed to an early death.

Personally? If I'm going to be lonely I'd rather be lonely by myself than in some half-ar$ed excuse for a relationship with someone who keeps me at arm's length. Few things are more injurious to self esteem than the feeling that you're constantly begging for attention from someone who doesn't want to give it to you.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

To get back on topic, the 'once a fortnight' guy is a devotee of Abba and Britney Spears and of high-camp bubblegum pop generally, and makes gentle fun of my reverence for long-dead opera singers. Each of us respects the other's intelligence and feels no desire to score points in a mean spirited way off each other, which is probably why we're still friends. If the next guy I dated (my now ex husband) had been so good natured in this respect and so tolerant of my eccentric preferences, we would stand a better chance of still being friends as well. So it's not just shared interests that matter, but rather a constructive, understanding attitude towards different interests.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> If you take those two statements at face value (and overlook the highly defensive tone of the first one) most people would indeed understand and accept those sentiments. However, what I've noticed with men who are highly protective of their alone time (and it does seem to be men who feel this way, though there may be women too) is that they are hypersensitive to and resentful of any and all encroachment into their girlfriend-free time. Brotagonist's post reminded me of the attitude of one such ex-boyfriend, who after a few rocky months, declared that he only wanted to see me once a fortnight! Nor was this a devious way of dumping me, as he seemed genuinely surprised when I said that this arrangement wasn't acceptable and that I was leaving. Sixteen years on we're still good friends, and I'm not surprised that at 47 he has never married nor had a live-in girlfriend. Under most normal circumstances few relationship can flourish under such self-imposed restrictions, and most women asked to accept such measly slivers of time will regard it as an affront and walk away with no regrets.
> 
> It is of course possible that two people desiring solitude could work out a mutually satisfactory arrangement. But when the underlying attitude is 'I want to see you only when I want to see you,and woe betide you if you ring me up at any other time' then any intimate relationship is obviously doomed to an early death.
> 
> Personally? If I'm going to be lonely I'd rather be lonely by myself than in some half-ar$ed excuse for a relationship with someone who keeps me at arm's length. Few things are more injurious to self esteem than the feeling that you're constantly begging for attention from someone who doesn't want to give it to you.


words can not describe how much I agree with this statement. I honestly feel that any relationship can highly benefit from some alone time for both parties. But that is absolutely ridiculous to want to see your significant other once a fortnight! Thats just a relationship of convenience. Wow. I honestly have never encountered anything like that! 
I also have to agree with the fact that for the most part men are the ones who are very protective of their alone time. Too much of it and I cant see any woman wanting to stick around to be with said man. I understand the need for it. I need it myself....I have nothing to say. Figleaf said it all. You go girl.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> I place a HUGE emphasis on this; I NEED LOTS of elbow room and don't want anyone underfoot. I like to be able to do things on my own. I don't want a second shadow!


I totally understand a need for elbow room. Though the way you worded this makes it seem to me, that you only want a woman who will be around when you want them to be around. Just my opinion.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Figleaf said:


> If you take those two statements at face value (and overlook the highly defensive tone of the first one) most people would indeed understand and accept those sentiments. However, what I've noticed with men who are highly protective of their alone time (and it does seem to be men who feel this way, though there may be women too) is that they are hypersensitive to and resentful of any and all encroachment into their girlfriend-free time. Brotagonist's post reminded me of the attitude of one such ex-boyfriend, who after a few rocky months, declared that he only wanted to see me once a fortnight! Nor was this a devious way of dumping me, as he seemed genuinely surprised when I said that this arrangement wasn't acceptable and that I was leaving. Sixteen years on we're still good friends, and I'm not surprised that at 47 he has never married nor had a live-in girlfriend. Under most normal circumstances few relationship can flourish under such self-imposed restrictions, and most women asked to accept such measly slivers of time will regard it as an affront and walk away with no regrets.


Well, that was just the opposite extreme to being someone's "shadow".


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

It is very difficult to get the balance right between togetherness and personal space. As the French proverb has it - I paraphrase, not remembering the exact words - 'in a love affair, there is always one who kisses, and another who proffers his (or her) cheek to be kissed'. 
In long marriages - such as my own - the balance is fought over in the first few years, and then a state acceptable to both parties is reached.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I prefer my alone time with Izzy . She makes me happy.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

amfortas said:


> These internet romance things rarely work out.
> 
> I bet most of the people here don't even look like their picture!


Nah...what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

SimonNZ said:


> Nah...what could possibly go wrong?


What film is that still from?


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Morimur said:


> What film is that still from?


The Crying Game


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I would rather have someone who loves classical music & i rather not bother anyone who likes crap music.To me if someones does not like classical music something is wrong with them.If someone like crap music something is wrong with them.


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

I would like my wife, if I were to have one, to like the same music I do, but since I'm hardly likely to find someone who likes both me and the music I like, I'd be satisfied with an agreement that she listens to her music on headphones, and I do the same. And we both respect each other's differences. Problem solved. 

Now, what I'd really like is to marry someone who plays Bach on the violin or the harpsichord, and does it well. Hilary Hahn would be my dream girl, but I'd settle for a competent amateur. Maybe it would be better if I married a harpsichord player, as that way I would not be always comparing her unfavorably to Hahn.


----------



## CharlieCello (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes, it would be important to me. My next boyfriend needs to be a cellist too and DEFINITELY an atheist! Not asking too much then ...


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

SarahNorthman said:


> I also have to agree with the fact that for the most part men are the ones who are very protective of their alone time.


My last girlfriend was very protective of her alone time.

Then I found out she wasn't alone.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't try to control people, and I expect the same. It's not a requirement for anyone to enjoy what I do, but if they wish to turn my harmless hobbies into a problem... there's the door.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

amfortas said:


> My last girlfriend was very protective of her alone time.
> 
> Then I found out she wasn't alone.


Yikes! I'm sorry...


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I've never dated anyone who loved classical music as much as I do and I've never seen this as a problem. I have a couple good friends for nerding out about music.

I will say, though, that I can't imagine ever dating someone who didn't love art of any kind, wasn't open-minded about it, didn't seek out and value beauty.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Yikes! I'm sorry...


So was I.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

amfortas said:


> So was I.


I hope you no longer are.

We can only be as honest as we know ourselves.
Since most of us know little of ourselves,
honesty doesn't mean much.

Edit:
That sounds cynical.
Whatever you are, wherever you are,
I appreciate honesty.


----------

